# Micro train civil war cars



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

For use N Scale folk....Micro-Train has announced Civil War Train cars....3 available in each of the months of March, April & may, 2013. The railroads are United States Military Railroad, Western & Atlantic and the Baltimore & Ohio. Suggest retail pricing is not bad...+/-$17.70 per car. Check their site for March, April & may 2013 planned releases. http://www.micro-trains.com/cs-N_1212_SF71.php

Fifer Hobby has deal for these cars.....order before the end of November 2012 and save 30%. I ordered 4 and saved $21, not bad.


----------

